# Acer Aspire M5641 - UPGRADE HELP NEEDED!



## Fizd (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello! 
I'm having alot of system crashes, crazy bluescreens as of late and I am unsure which hardware is at fault here. I suspect the graphic card, but after having done several benchmark tests it isn't showing much to me.

I'd greatly appreciate some suggestions regarding a possible upgrade to my Acer Aspire M5641 system. It's pretty obvious that the motherboard isn't of 2012 soon to be standards, due to the limited RAM slots (max 4GB) but I am unsure as to which components would be compatible together.

here are it's specs:

_Motherboard: ACER
Model: MCP73PV
Version: NVIDIA MCp73
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc.
Version: R01-C2
Date: 02/26/2009

CPU Manufacturer: GenuineIntel
Number of CPU: 1
Cores per CPU: 2
Hyperthreading: Not Capable
CPU Type: Intel Core2 Duo E7400 @ 2.80GHz
CPU Speed: 2800.5 MHz
Multiplier: 10.5X
Cache size: 3072KB

O/S: Windows 7 (32-bit)

Total RAM: 3071.2 MB.
Available RAM: 1570.1 MB.
Memory Devices: Slot1: DDR2, 2048MB, 800MHz, Slot2: DDR2, 2048MB, 800MHz
Virtual Memory: C:\pagefile.sys (3071 MB)

Video settings: 1680x1050x32
Video driver:
DESCRIPTION: ATI Radeon HD 4600 Series
MANUFACTURER: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
BIOS: 113-AB85502-100-PC
DATE: 11-9-2011_

I'm thinking of a new motherboard/graphic card replacement, but unsure which components would get the most out my current build.
Also wondering in the long run if it is maybe wiser to safe up for a whole new build instead. Any suggestions much welcomed!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

If you replace the GPU a good quality PSU with sufficient power would also be required.
Newer Mobo's are DDR3 RAM so that would need to be included.
Your CPU is 775 platform and those Mobo's are getting scarce.
The above are basically a new build so you better option would be to build new.
We have a list of suggested builds to use as a guide. 
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2011-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

Note: the Hdd prices in the builds are not up to date.


----------

